# Slap Happy Baby Dove, Daddy's Turn?



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, I had just about enough of my little one slapping me is there anything that I can do to break her of this? This started about 1 week ago, and which was not often. But now? whoa! even if I just change the paper, she fluffs up like a cat and POW! If she should miss, Ha! she is very good!! She goes to pecking, MAN! COME ON!

Now, I was told by a member here last week that I may be invading her space (too Bad, things need to be cleaned, etc) and she is always with Rocky anyways, not alone..And Rocky is great!! he loves seeing me! he gets so excited, looks like a happy dog with no tail...When he See's me, his wings start to go a mile a minute, so cute!! Its not opened wings, looks like he vibrates them is the best way to describe it..

That said, if this is a behavior issue I am seeing, then it really should be corrected since I'm pretty sure I will be keeping them...I've been through something like this before but with Rottweilers back in my breeding days. Long story short, one puppy (Leo) always liked to challenge me, most Rottweilers are this way. Well, I was getting some ice cream and splat! dropped my spoon on the floor...and then, zooooooooom!!! Leo was lapping it up. I went to move him away and GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! what???!!! you little %#%%#% only 3 Months old and your telling me what? So, I grabbed him by his collar keeping him from touching the ground (a taught technique then) and the rest was history, never again did he challenge me.

So, lets say we wanted to correct Shelby from doing this, what can be done? A stern No! give her a reassurance pet? I really like to start working on a correction with her..

Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The youngster is growing up and defending his turf. That is why he is wing slapping. It is normal for him to do so, and also a compliment to you, that he is healthy, adjusting and sees you as his equal.

Perhaps you could move him to another cage while you are cleaning.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

budgie14 said:


> Well, I had just about enough of my little one slapping me is there anything that I can do to break her of this? This started about 1 week ago, and which was not often. But now? whoa! even if I just change the paper, she fluffs up like a cat and POW! If she should miss, Ha! she is very good!! She goes to pecking, MAN! COME ON!
> 
> Now, I was told by a member here last week that I may be invading her space (too Bad, things need to be cleaned, etc) and she is always with Rocky anyways, not alone..And Rocky is great!! he loves seeing me! he gets so excited, looks like a happy dog with no tail...When he See's me, his wings start to go a mile a minute, so cute!! Its not opened wings, looks like he vibrates them is the best way to describe it..
> 
> ...


LOL, there is no correction method.
You are invading his space and annoying him in his territory when he doesnt want to be disturbed.
Pigeons interact with humans on THEIR terms not ours.
As SK says, the fact that he is doing it means he has accepted you as part of his flock, and is not affraid of you.
They behave like this to each other so that they all know and understand their place in the pecking order.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't correct birds like you would a dog. Some pigeons are just more territorial then others. It may pass in time as he gets used to you coming into his territory, or it may not. A relationship with birds, is on their terms, not ours. If you want a pet that you can correct to teach him, then you should stick with dogs. Doesn't work with birds. Birds you accept as they are. They each have their own unique personality.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

try to act very calm move slowly this may help but he probably as not accepted u yet time will do great things


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Try feeding them treats from your hand. Something they really like, like safflower seed or chopped unsalted peanuts. I do have a few that even though they willl come to me and land on me, when I go into their box, they will peck or wing slap to let me know that it is their territory.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

You guys are awesome!!! Thanks a bunch!!

I guess I want Shelby to be like Rocky..He gets so excited to see me and he actually pushes his head into my hand for me to pet him sooner..LOL I must get a vid of his wings when he does this, (looks like tremors/vibration) its really the cutest thing I have seen in quite a while..

The odd thing too is, they have the entire room! 18 x 18, no cage, but they do like to stay on top of the boxes I made for them ( 2 his & hers) (like to be higher than the floor) 

As for snacks, can some one please post a few? I just started giving them Alfalfa sprouts which they seem to like so far and what about fruits? Can I feed them sliced apples? How about WaterMelon? and are any seeds toxic to them as they are for my Budgies?

And what is the story with Ants and their poop? I am now having an Ant issue which I will need to address maybe with Vinegar? Or does anyone have some suggestions on how to control this? I would set Ant traps, but I think that would be too risky should my guys find them and then get their beak inside..

And BTW, I found a solution on getting them Sun!! my Balcony!! I put up 3 blankets on the bars that go around my balcony so they could not fly off and it worked great!! They got plenty of direct Sun which I know will only help Shelby a lot with her feather condition. So far with her, she now has feathers on her chest and under wings..Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!! Still waiting to see how things go on the back of her neck and front which the shredded carrots should help as well. We still have a few more days left with Metro, and I have been using some Mega Vitamins with Electrolytes in between treatments each day, plus I've been misting her with Aloe Gel mixed with water along with a small amount of Ivermectin since I'm still seeing those flying Mites or whatever they are..

Overall, if its nice out later today its bath time!! Plus, I'm going to see how Rocky's cuts are..For one, need to see if its infected, and just in general, hopefully will be able to remove his bandage and keep it open, fingers crossed!!

Now, I plan on making my balcony into an aviary in about 4 days and want to know if the common mesh (1/4 square size) would have any Zinc or anything else since I don't want to cause any metal poisoning in my guys...Is there a way to tell? I guess I can take the taste test to see if it taste like a nickle ...


Thanks!!

Anthony


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They liked chopped kale. They aren't going to chew on the wire so 1/2 inch hardware cloth is good. They aren't fruit eaters really, and anything poisonous to your budgies would be poisonous to pigeons. I'd use ant traps and just fix them so the birds could not get at them.


----------

